# USA Trains - 40Ft PS-1 - New Roadnames?



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like USATrains has added some new roadnames to their existing PS-1 Boxcar list.

I don't recall seeing them before.
http://www.usatrains.com/usatrains40box.html

There are no photos as yet, so the actual paint scheme is not known as yet but the names listed are:

-TH&B (Toronto Hamilton and Buffalo)
-Western Maryland
-SOO Line
-Rutland
-Cotton Belt
-Lehigh New England
-Erie Lackawanna
-Canadian National
-Reading


Good news. Wonder when they will be out.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Gary,
thanks for the heads up, cant have too many of those great USA trains products. these are some nice new box car paint schemes. also notice some sweet new GP-38 paint schemes.cant wait this is great news








Nick


----------

